# Schubert sacred music



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

So. I love 
a) Schubert and 
b) sacred music (albeit of an earlier era - Tallis, Palestrina). 

So to investigate Sch's sacred music would seem a no-brainer, no? 
However, I have read that it is perhaps not quite up to the, well, heavenly standard of his orchestral, chamber and solo piano work. 
Agree/disagree? If disagree, where to start? I hear Sawallisch is possibly the man.
Dominus vobiscum, or something


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schubert wrote fair quantity of sacred music. I can't admit to having heard much of the early material, but from what I know I would heartily recommend the masses nos. 5 & 6 respectively and the smaller pieces from his final year such as his setting of Psalm 92 (D953), the hymns 'Hymnus an den heiligen Geist' (D948) and 'Tantum Ergo' (D962), and the Offertory (D963).

Most of these can be found on this set which could serve as a decent 'starter pack':


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I have only heard one Schubert's sacred work: D 872 _Deutsche Messe_, but it is heavenly alright.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't forget Psalm 23 and Mass No.2


----------

